# plan review fees in ordiance



## BSSTG (Jan 29, 2013)

Greetings all,

Do you folks have specifics on plan review fees in your local ordinances?

thanks

BS


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 29, 2013)

BSSTG,

Yes, typically it is 1/2 of the bldg. permit total fee, for Commercial & Residential.

.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes

65% of the building permit fee for commercial

$50.00 flat fee for SFR, Duplex and a two unit Townhouse

A resdidential contractor can file a master plan for each model they build and the fee is charged only once.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes, part of our City Fee Schedule, 55% of the permit fee. Rewrites of stock plans are $100, stock plans are good for 5 years, but must still comply with current adopted codes.


----------



## Alias (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes, 65% of building fees.  Commercial projects are sent out and city pays third party 75% of what city collects.

Sue


----------



## Frank (Feb 1, 2013)

Included in the permit fee--all paid up front.


----------



## DRP (Feb 1, 2013)

A good many places I've worked had no fee but plan review occured at the framing inspection.


----------

